# Mane Bags?



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I was looking at Divo's mane, which is wonderfully long and pretty...for all of a few inches. Then it gets short and rather icky looking. This is caused from time spent in a stall, bored out of his skull, so he chewed his hair instead. 
Now...he's happily roaming about 3 acres all by himself and gets played with on a pretty much daily basis. No more boredom! But...still a icky looking mane.

I really want to show him next year, but I can't with his two-length mane! I fret over braids, he might end up chewing on them out of habit. Or get sun/wind damaged in general. I then remember Toadstool sold ManeBags for keeping manes protected so that they can grow. Divo has weirdly fast growing hair, which is really lovely. 

But at $50 for a set of 8, I'd rather take the time out and make them myself, thank you :shock: 


So...anyone ever used/touched/felt a mane bag before? I'm seriously considering making a few sets, since I have a working sewing machine. I'm thinking about using them on Loki to maybe coax a little more growth out of his mane. After Red and Baby are off to their new homes, he'll be alone in his pasture. My new guy is getting a personal pasture and Divo's keeping his. Loki's notorious for ripping manes out >_>


It's so pitiful looking :-( It's a wee bit longer normally when it's not as wavy and slightly tucked up. I was trying a leather halter out on him to see if it fit well or not  









After I braided and tied up his mane:


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I ve never heard of mane bags!!! they sound good, but expensive, i bet if you google it you could find a patturn. 

I like to braid manes to get them to grow, but i agree, sometimes i worry about them getting chewed off. if hes by himself though, i cant imagine him chewing them off himself, maybe rubbing them...


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I've never used mane bags, but I'm in the process of making a braid-in tail bag. I'm using some old stretchy book covers. If I remember right they were about $2 each. If you were ambitious, it could be a fun project and much cheaper than buying them!


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I just looked at their website Toadstool Farm Art ManeBags - For fairytale horses with fairytale manes, and they look like they would be pretty simple to make. But I've often wondered why someone couldn't rag a mane like you do a tail, just make the piece of cloth not as wide or as long. I think I may give it a try.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

We used to rag my trainers horses mains and it worked great! My geldings main is kept short but I am going to start ragging Sonata's main and tail threw the winter so she doesn't do something stupid to it for spring shows. We used cut up bed sheets...looked all kindsa crappy up but it worked and was cheep.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I got these ones for $23...

Horse Mane Sox


If you don't want to spend that much, you could use vetwrap as long as he isn't getting his mane wet. If he is getting it wet, you could try waterproofing it with some kind of plastic over the vetwrap.

I really like my mane bags. They keep the hairs nice and smooth so I don't have to rebraid as often.


----------



## AnnaB264 (Jan 2, 2011)

I've got the cheapest answer for this... I went to CVS and bought a box of 5 pairs of knee-high stockings in black. Then I cut a slit down each one from the top (open part) about half way down. After braiding, I'd stuff the braid into the bottom part, then use the split top to tie it. I tied it according to the instructions on Toadstool Farm's site. Only cost me $4 for 10 of them, and stockings are very gentle on the hair!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey, how did you tie your horses mane up like that? I wanna try that.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I use childrens size tube socks. Turned inside out so the hair doesn't get any fuzz in it.

Facebook

Those photos show how I braid, roll & sock.
Not sure if that link will work from my phone, I think the album is public.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bulletshaunforever (Feb 4, 2012)

i want my horses mane to grow


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

Dollar tree usually sells tube socks for children. Cut them like you would a tail bag made from a tube sock. Braid the mane in 5 or 6 braids and bag it up!


----------



## AbbyLee (Feb 1, 2012)

OP i just want to say you have a beautiful horse


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I did make them last year. Several sets, and yeah, they were really easy. Didn't like them tho, and found, unless I was at one friends where the mud is more like stucco (seriously, she could sell it, I think) ragging was just as good. I was also more afraid my guy would pull out the whole bags and hair with it-many times I do nothing, and his mane looks great. I have found out that if you occasionally cut the ends and even it of a little bit it grows really well. So, I cut it (*GASP*) then slightly "roughen" the ends with the scissors so it doesn't look like it was chopped off. The horses at our barn that have manes like this http://www.magoteaux.com/SWRHA/stal_info.php?stal_id=1044

Never go outside, and are braided every time they are ridden. Just not realistic in my world, and IMO it is just a bit much.


----------

